# Do you remove your fish?



## huntfishcampin (Nov 12, 2003)

Do you need to remove your piranha while doing a water change and vaccuming the bottom? Or should you just leave them in? My 4 redbellies aren't dangerous
yet but I'm not sure if they will go into shock or something if I do this while their in the tank. Thanks

-huntfishcampin


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

they will probably hide in the corner, but taking them out would be worse for them.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

You can buy some vacuum tubes that are extra long, I know that the python brand has some.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

just do it with them in it will be a lot less stressful than taking them out.
dixon


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I usually dont take mine out ..They just run to the other side of the tank..
Good luck and watch your hands...


----------



## huntfishcampin (Nov 12, 2003)

thanks a lot
these replies answered my question perfectly. THANKS


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Leave them in. less stress on them and chances are they will just go in the other corner and look at you.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I keep my fish in the tank since I'm only doing a 25% waterchange.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

if i had to take my fish out every time i did a water change I would have left the hobbie long ago......keep them in man.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I leave mine in but he attacks me sometimes so I bought a divider .


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

im with black phenoix. work smarter, not harder


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Nah i never take mine out, just did a 35% water change and cleaned my filter media.

There such good fish, they just hangout in the corner and wait till your done :smile: smart little killahs..


----------

